# Charger RAM Phantom



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

after building my Half-Life muscle car, i had a charger front half left over. what to do with it?
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr

Tray is from an El Camino that i attached to the front half of the left over charger bits. rear bumper is from a dodge monaco
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr

hardest part was blending the wide charger doors to the narrow elcamino doors
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr
ramcharger11 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Dodge Charger Ram by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Great work.

I have a '66 charger kit that I started on but never finished. Don't think I will finish it as I want a fresh start for that kit. Been thinking of doing a kit bash with that. Saw a guy that fused a 66 El Camino I think it was with his '66 charger making this setup for real.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That is pretty slick. Clean up the styling to match the front and it could be a full size concept.


----------



## Russ GT (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool! 
I wish Chrysler would make a real one. It's been a while since the Dodge Rampage.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Russ GT said:


> Cool!
> I wish Chrysler would make a real one. It's been a while since the Dodge Rampage.


Funny you should mention it. Meet the 2018 Dodge Rampage:










This is/was a concept truck that Dodge showed off at car shows in 2018. It's a crew cab with "sliding" rear doors (like on a minivan). Dodge hasn't officially announced a production version, but rumor has it they're still considering it.


----------

